# First and Second Call as a FR



## ClarkEMS (Mar 10, 2008)

I just joined the EMS crew on my University Campus as a First Responder. So I immediately took the first available shift with a friend and the whole night was quiet. Until at around 0100 radio goes off and the dispatcher says that someone just cut themselves (oh great a suicide attempt), then the radio goes off again saying that this was an amputation now, so I go in thinking oh great my first call and I am going to be searching for a finger somewhere. Turns out it was a deep flesh wound in the finger down to the bone, needless to say he had a few stitches but all was good. 

My second call was even stranger, I picked up my radio and equipment and was watching tv with my girlfriend when the radio goes off and sure enough the person is down the hall. I go down the hall to find a crowd of kids laughing and there is this guy just sitting there holding his finger. The person found a ring in the dining hall, and decided to put it on (said it took a while to get it on too) and couldn't get it off. Needless to say, someone got the ring off eventually as we had no way to get it off the finger. But certainly an interesting first two calls.B)


----------



## seanm028 (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm starting a campus-based EMS program at my school.  What school do you go to?  Do you know if your squad went to the NCEMSF conference at the end of February?


----------



## ClarkEMS (Mar 10, 2008)

I go to Clark University. They did go to that conference as far as I know.


----------



## paramedix (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah, waste no time in gettin somethin good


----------

